# was bringt MPEG2 Encoding eigentlich wirklich ?



## PhaDlaDy (18. September 2008)

Hi!

Ich plane eine gute Grafikkarte für Videoschnitt(HD/DV) mir anzulegen.
Ich weiss das unter Vista der Ram wichtiger ist, aber bei aktuellen Grafikkarten sehe ich immer wieder mal das sie MPEG2 Encodieren, was bringt mir das, da doch die CPU solche leistungen vollbringt !?

Beispiel: Nvidea 9800GTX+
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafikkarten_NVIDIA_PCIe/MSI/N9800GTX_Plus-T2D512-OC/294124/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Grafik&l2=Karten+PCIe&l3NVIDIA


Vielen Dank !


----------



## crackajack (18. September 2008)

PhaDlaDy am 18.09.2008 12:38 schrieb:
			
		

> bei aktuellen Grafikkarten sehe ich immer wieder mal das sie MPEG2 Encodieren, was bringt mir das, da doch die CPU solche leistungen vollbringt !?


Wird halt die CPU unterstützen und die Codierzeit verkürzen. Oder so?

Ich würde Videos aber sowieso mit x264 codieren, und das läuft glaube ich nicht mit Grafikkartenunterstützung.


----------



## PhaDlaDy (18. September 2008)

jetzt bin ich genau so schlau wie vorher :/

Ich frage mich halt ob ich ne 9800GTX+ nehmen soll wegen der mpeg2 encodierung oder ob ich ne 260er oder ATI 4870er nehmen soll ...

Den PC nutze ich vorallem für Grafik und Video bearbeitung, aber auch für Spiele.


----------



## SuicideVampire (18. September 2008)

crackajack am 18.09.2008 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> PhaDlaDy am 18.09.2008 12:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eine Graka mit x264 Encoding-Support würde ich sofort nehmen *sabber* Mpeg2-Encoding spielt heutzutage eigentlich keine große Rolle mehr, das Codec ist einfach veraltet.

Edit: Ich würde eine GTX260 oder 4870 nehmen, die sind beide deutlich besser als die 9800GTX+.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. September 2008)

mpeg2 ist der codec der der dvd zu grunde liegt
das berechnet heute jede cpu im teifschlaf
achja, udn die gpu auch, auch wenns nicht angegeben ist, das ist als wenn n taschenrechner 2 + 2 rechnen muss, er kanns, aber eigentlich ist sowieso jede andere möglichkeit schneller

x264 ist aber hd material
und das ist schon deutlich rechenintensiver
da macht das aich etwas sinn, wobei ein q9550 z.b. auch mit ner x1300 noch hd material darstellen kann, sofern die karte hdcp unterstüzt


----------



## Scorpioking78 (18. September 2008)

SuicideVampire am 18.09.2008 21:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Graka mit x264 Encoding-Support würde ich sofort nehmen *sabber*


Dann dürfte Dich folgender Link interessieren.
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Grafikkarten-als-Turbolader-fuer-HD-Video-Encoding--/meldung/108594


----------



## SuicideVampire (18. September 2008)

Scorpioking78 am 18.09.2008 21:21 schrieb:
			
		

> SuicideVampire am 18.09.2008 21:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, diesen Badaboom-Encoder sollte ich mir merken, der sieht interessant aus (und funktioniert auch mit meiner 9600GT).


----------



## PhaDlaDy (19. September 2008)

Hey danke für die Infos !


----------

